# Need a Full faced helmet!!!!!



## Paul the Kayaker (Nov 7, 2004)

So I bashed my face in on a rock and need a full faced kayaking helmet but cant seem to find any. Please let me know if you know what company makes one. Thanks.


----------



## danger (Oct 13, 2003)

http://www.fnaheadgear.com/

-dan


----------



## mescalimick (Oct 15, 2003)

I use a full face hockey helmet from time to time.


----------



## anne_colorado (Mar 14, 2005)

Hi

I wore a Cascade helmet, full faced with mask, back in New England for shallow runs. Worked great! And comfortable. It's sized rather large. Eg, normally I am a size Small so I needed a XXS and that was still a bit big!

Here's info on it: http://www.cascadelacrosse.com/sporthelmets/water.htm

And Outdoor Play carries it:
http://www.outdoorplay.com/store/department3.0.asp?DeptID=285&DeptCode=HE

I also bought a ice hockey helmet once but I never trusted it...I think I just felt more safe wearing a kayak helmet... but that's me!

Enjoy,
Annie


----------



## bowen (Feb 10, 2004)

try fna...custom colors and pick your design. i just got mine (xtra) and its great


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

I would never wear my hockey helmet on the water. Get a kayak helmet.


----------



## boonecounty (Apr 28, 2005)

*Same for me!*

I managed to acquire six stitches from a rock in Number 3 of the numbers. I will have to post a pic of my blood soaked nogging. Definitely not very fun.


----------



## BrianK (Feb 3, 2005)

a good friend of mine's brother rolled in rocky falls on the poudre, the little drop by ansel watrous, at low water a couple of weeks ago and got thirty stictches in his face. The drop isn't tough but if you happen to get rolled no amount of tucking is going to save you. After hearign about that I have given a lot of thought to face protection.


----------



## ransark (Apr 21, 2005)

*Cascade Helmet*

I love my Cascade helmet with face guard. I'm sure it's not "cool," but it provides great protection and it wasn't to expensive either.


----------



## Tom R Chamberlain (Mar 13, 2005)

You can go to a sporting goods store and get a metal hocky cage mask to bolt onto you kayak helmet. That's what I did. Most people just use the "Face Saver" which has less metal bars but probably would stop most rocks. Some Kayak stores are carrying those.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2005)

*FNA EXTREME is the ticket*

I use one of these in anything manky (almost all creeking I do in CO) and have been super happy with it. 

I have flipped and hit the face guard and been happy I had it on. It is comfy (all custom foam strip outfitting) and tons lighter than a metal attached face guard.

Many of my friends have used the Cascade Style but it is a plastic helmet with less than optimal padding inside (in my opinion). I would rather have kevlar with lots of foam to protect my dome.

http://fnaheadgear.com/

NICK HINDS


----------



## paddlebizzle (Oct 15, 2003)

I think this is being overanalyzed. I use a Boeri with a facemask drilled on, but Boeri doesn't make kayak helmets anymore.

Visit your local kayak shop and buy a Pro-Tec or Sweet creeking helmet. The shop should also carry face masks with all the necessities to screw it into your helmet. Most shops should carry all of this but if they don't call Alpine Kayak - 949.3350.

Yep - face masks aren't cool, but they don't really hinder your vision. I hear tons of cons about catching the mask on debris and breaking your neck, but have never met anyone who will testify from personal experience. They've just "heard about it." 

Plus, there are tons of other things besides plastic surgery that I would rather spend my money on. 

Jeff


----------

